# First one done in my kiln.



## MrCoffee (Jul 1, 2017)

After my forge died I needed another heattreat solution.
Found a ceramics kiln on kijiji for cheap and found a controller on ebay.

santoku with a wenge and buckeye

http://i.imgur.com/3Pf3VwV.jpg


----------



## merlijny2k (Jul 2, 2017)

May I ask what you used for a controller? A friend of mine has a heat treatment oven which he needs a controller for.


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 3, 2017)

it was from ebay, kind of a homebrew offering. pid conroller run, relay and thermocouple

i got something like this but without the ramp/soak programming, i just do it manually

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Professional...ln-SSR-Kit-Ceramic-Thermocouple-/121092751234


(edit:forgot link)


----------



## MrCoffee (Jul 3, 2017)

cant seem to delete a superfluous post here's a monkey washing a cat

[video=youtube;m9wAqNN-Dic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9wAqNN-Dic[/video]


----------

